# Biab Recipes



## SDJ (5/11/07)

Does anyone have any BIAB recipes??, just made my first a Czech Pilsener and am looking for something else, perhaps a Little creatures pale ale for summer.

Cheers Steve B)


----------



## kevnlis (5/11/07)

Don't they claim you can do any AG recipe with BIAB?


----------



## drsmurto (5/11/07)

kevnlis said:


> Don't they claim you can do any AG recipe with BIAB?



i thought that was the point of BIAB as well. If so, the recipeDB is a wealth off info


----------



## Kingy (5/11/07)

Brew anything you want


----------



## hairofthedog (5/11/07)

SDJ said:


> Does anyone have any BIAB recipes??, just made my first a Czech Pilsener and am looking for something else, perhaps a Little creatures pale ale for summer.
> 
> Cheers Steve B)


heres a lcpa clone ive biabed before & its come up pretty close good luck


5KG GRAIN BILL

4.75KG JW PILS
0.25KG CARAMUNICH

HOP SCHEDUILE

20G NUGGET 70MIN
15G PERLE 30MIN
30G CASCADE 10MIN
30G CASCADE 0MIN

MASHED 65MIN @ 64DEG

YEAST US-56


----------



## SDJ (6/11/07)

This space for rent :icon_cheers: 
Cheers Steve.


----------



## SDJ (6/11/07)

hairofthedog said:


> heres a lcpa clone ive biabed before & its come up pretty close good luck
> 5KG GRAIN BILL
> 
> 4.75KG JW PILS
> ...


Thanks HOTD, gunna give this a go thursday or friday If I can get the ingredients, will post you on how it goes.
Cheers Steve.


----------



## kevnlis (6/11/07)

I am no expert, that was the best I could do for you. I find it is a touchy subject around here...

Ask Spills, he should know for sure. I think hairofthedog has done quite a few BIAB beers as well. I did a few, it was alright. B)


----------



## SDJ (6/11/07)

kevnlis said:


> I am no expert, that was the best I could do for you. I find it is a touchy subject around here...
> 
> Ask Spills, he should know for sure. I think hairofthedog has done quite a few BIAB beers as well. I did a few, it was alright. B)



Thankyou Kevinlis, you have done well to offer me advice, I suspect it was I that came across as 'touchy", the written word is so easy to misunderstand.
Chhers Steve


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/11/07)

Quick Answer:
Yep. Pretty much any old recipe can work with BIAB.

Longer (wankier) answer:

Perhaps it will help if you think of BIAB as a wort preparation process. All brewing can be roughly broken into (somewhat inaccurately, but good enough for government work):

* Malting - encouraging the grain to produce/release enzymes by germinating the grain then kilning them to punish them for their efforts
* Mashing - Creating the ideal environment for the enzymes to convert starches in the grain to sugars and extracting them into solution
* Boiling the Henry out of the Sugars and adding Hops and stuff, creating wort.
* Converting the Sugars to Alcohols.
* Consumption.
* Reading AHB (often performed in conjunction with consumption).

BIAB really only addresses the mashing component. In all the other areas, it is the same as *most* of the other various processes.

So, you can take almost any grain recipe and make it with BIAB. Which ones can you not make with BIAB? Well, there are some people who reckon you cannot make ridiculously high gravity beers with BIAB. I haven't tried, but I reckon with a really long boil, you could get close because It Is Just Like The Other Processes. Thirsty Boy and I have step-mashed and decocted and held our breath while diving for apples (okay, the last bit we didn't, but you get the idea).

I've mashed rolled oats and pumpkin (hmmmm... mashed potato!!!). Again, once you get the hang of what's going on during the beer-making process, you will gain confidence and realise that those chicken bones you were told you needed are not totally necessary. 

I recommend you play with really simple recipes for a while and write down every single thing you can think of when you're brewing so you can correlate what's going on in your system and work out your system's Brewhouse Efficiency, evaporation rate and the like. Once you've got this down, you will have more confidence to try something more wiggy.

If you haven't already, have a read of John Palmer's How To Brew. It worked for me - it can work for you too.

Hope this helps.


----------

